# FS: Price drop Red Zebra African Cichlids 1.75-2.5" $2ea or 5 for $8



## jrock

Red Zebra Cichlids about 1.75-2.5". I will be selling them $2 ea buy 4 get the 5th for free. Pm me if you are interested.
pic taken on Mar 23 2014



about 20 left.


----------



## jrock

buuuummmmpppp


----------



## jrock

buuuummmmpppp


----------



## Claudia

Aaawwww so cute. I have to b strong, don't get any don't don't lol


----------



## jrock

Claudia said:


> Aaawwww so cute. I have to b strong, don't get any don't don't lol


how can you resist claudia?


----------



## Claudia

jrock said:


> how can you resist claudia?


Dont help me


----------



## jrock

buuuuummmmmpppp


----------



## jrock

bump it up


----------



## jrock

these guys are getting bigger and very active.


----------



## jrock

price drop bump


----------



## jrock

bump it up


----------



## jrock

buuuuuummmmmppppp it


----------



## Rowdy

I would like two, but can you bring them to Richmond?


----------



## jrock

Rowdy said:


> I would like two, but can you bring them to Richmond?


Surely you are joking. You cant really expect someone to drive 45 min to sell $6 worth of fish.


----------



## AKAmikeross

Rowdy said:


> I would like two, but can you bring them to Richmond?


I can deliver them for you... 75 bucks + 6 for the fish of course... not joking.


----------



## AKAmikeross

jrock said:


> Surely you are joking. You cant really expect someone to drive 45 min to sell $6 worth of fish.


Can I quote this and put it in my sig... joking


----------



## jrock

AKAmikeross said:


> Can I quote this and put it in my sig... joking


Go for it Mike. I just dont understand some people. SMH


----------



## jrock

buummpp it


----------



## y2kjjg

intrested ill take a few still have them?


----------



## jrock

yes i do pm sent to you


y2kjjg said:


> intrested ill take a few still have them?


----------



## jrock

buuuuummmmmmmmmmppppppppppp


----------



## jrock

bbbbummmmppppppp


----------



## Claudia

They must b much bigger now, any updated picture?


----------



## jrock

Claudia said:


> They must b much bigger now, any updated picture?


Yes they are definately bigger now. I will post an up to date pic later today.


----------



## jrock

taken today


----------



## Steve

Looking good! These fish are a great beginners mbuna because they aren't too aggressive and have a fairly easy diet to take care of for anyone who is thinking about grabbing some of these.


----------



## AKAmikeross

One of the two red zebras in the picture is the daddy of these fish. I bought them awhile ago from jrock, he didnt sell me the female because she was holding with the above fry. You can see the quality of the fish... good coloration and nice shape to them.


----------



## jrock

thanks steve an mike.


----------



## jrock

AKAmikeross said:


> One of the two red zebras in the picture is the daddy of these fish. I bought them awhile ago from jrock, he didnt sell me the female because she was holding with the above fry. You can see the quality of the fish... good coloration and nice shape to them.


btw nice looking tank and clear water


----------



## jrock

canucks suck buuummmppp


----------



## jrock

pump it up


----------



## jrock

bumppppppp


----------



## Claudia

Red zebra I got from u is holding, I am guessing the father must b a yellow lab as I don't have a male zebra


----------



## Claudia

AKAmikeross said:


> One of the two red zebras in the picture is the daddy of these fish. I bought them awhile ago from jrock, he didnt sell me the female because she was holding with the above fry. You can see the quality of the fish... good coloration and nice shape to them.


I got the female, she is holding right now but I have no make of the same species so I am guessing yellow lab is the daddy


----------



## AKAmikeross

I got 2 males and 1 female from jrock last month... my female is also holding.


----------



## jrock

i couldn't beleive the female red zebra had 35 fry in her mouth. these suckers are eating a lot and growing fast.


----------



## jrock

25 left. here is a pic i took today


----------



## Claudia

They are beautiful


----------



## jrock

Thanks Claudia they eat a lot and are growing pretty quick.


Claudia said:


> They are beautiful


----------



## jrock

bbbbuuummmppp


----------



## Torwin

I'll take one, I live in Maple Ridge too, I can swing by tomorrow afternoon sometime if that works


----------



## jrock

Torwin said:


> I'll take one, I live in Maple Ridge too, I can swing by tomorrow afternoon sometime if that works


Nice to meet you Torwin (craig) Enjoy the fish.


----------



## jrock

updated pics. 20 left.


----------



## jrock

bbbbuuummmppp


----------



## jrock

buuuummmpp


----------



## jrock

bbbuuummmppp


----------



## jrock

vman how many more of my red zebras are u buying?


----------



## jrock

bbuuummmppp


----------



## jrock

bbbbuuuummmppp


----------



## jrock

price drop bump


----------



## Torwin

jrock said:


> Nice to meet you Torwin (craig) Enjoy the fish.


Great to meet you too! Thanks again!

Also Price Drop?! I want a refund!! xD

Good luck selling the rest, mine are doing great, Finally got that Tall Aquarium I was telling you about!


----------



## jrock

Oh thats cool. come and get some more if u want i will give u a great deal


Torwin said:


> Great to meet you too! Thanks again!
> 
> Also Price Drop?! I want a refund!! xD
> 
> Good luck selling the rest, mine are doing great, Finally got that Tall Aquarium I was telling you about!


----------

